# Returning to Target Archery after many years



## arcangel6 (Sep 25, 2011)

(continued from previous message)

As a life member of both the NAA and the NFAA I’ve followed archery from a distance over the years even though I did not pick up a bow. As I returned to the sport I find myself facing that same dilemma from years ago, i.e. do I stick with fingers and a (vintage) compound bow OR do I try to embrace the new teenie tiny compounds that shoot ‘off the wall’ and the mechanical release aide? Does anyone else remember when shooting off the wall was a bad thing?

As has been discussed on this list by others, manufacturers seem to have given up on finger shooters, especially ones that require a longer valley for a clicker. Upon returning to the sport I decided that I would stop complaining and just shoot release. So I picked up a new Hoyt CRX 35 bow and a Carter release aid. As luck would have it I found that I still intensely dislike shooting a release aid AND I discovered how much I even more intensely dislike short axle-to-axle bows. I’m only shooting the bow at 47 pounds but the force-draw curve of the cams make my old shoulders ache. I also have no desire to scavenge eBay for an old finger friendly compound. I know that I am ranting, my apologies.

So I’ve decided to give the recurve a chance again. However, since I have no plans to shoot FITA, I will shoot it like a freestyle limited compound using a scope and peep site. This is how it was done back in the old days of the PAA (Professional Archery Association). This time I am starting off with very light (24 lb.) WIN&WIN Winex Bow. If all goes well I may work up to 30 pound limbs. 

I ordered the whole setup from Lancaster Archery this evening. I hope to be shooting it this weekend. I picked up a blue Win&Win bow with 24 pound limbs. I plan on doing lots of blank bale work to re-establish some semblance of form. I am not selling the Hoyt CRX just yet. I will keep you posted.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Welcome back to shooting, Joe. I decided a few months ago to try FSL Compound again as well. I had been in the traditional camp for many years. I picked up some old Hoyt Provantages and started shooting FSL. Those old spots bows worked very well 20 years ago. They should work fine on fixed distances again. What old finger bow do you have?


----------



## arcangel6 (Sep 25, 2011)

biblethumpncop said:


> Welcome back to shooting, Joe. I decided a few months ago to try FSL Compound again as well. I had been in the traditional camp for many years. I picked up some old Hoyt Provantages and started shooting FSL. Those old spots bows worked very well 20 years ago. They should work fine on fixed distances again. What old finger bow do you have?


Hi,

I do have a Hoyt 46" a-a pre-split limb design, forget the model. It has the original metal yoke system for the bus side cables. I need to dig it out and photograph it. You mentioned being in the 'traditional camp'. I am posting images of my Black Widow "Diamond Anniversary Crown Jewel Model" below. It is 43 lbs at 30 inches and was a gift from my parents. The bow was made in 1988. It still shoots slick as silk! Black Widow makes GREAT limbs! Unfortunately, several of my buddies that purchased Black Widows were woefully over-bowed.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## arcangel6 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just an update to show you my new 'finger bow'. I just need to add my clarifier peep sight! I know it looks like a FITA bow but it is set up for NFAA Freestyle Limited using a scope and peep sight. The bow is a Win&WIN Winex 25" Riser with 26 pound limbs. At this point in my life I am basically an indoor archer. Overall bow length 68". It shoots great at that poundage and I am using 1814 X7 arrows. All I have left to do is have a discussion with my arrows.....I need them to find the bull's eye for me!



Regards,

Joe


----------



## arcangel6 (Sep 25, 2011)

arcangel6 said:


> The bow is a Win&WIN Winex 25" Riser with 26 pound limbs.


Actually, the bow limbs are 24 lbs, not 26.

Joe


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

shooting my recurve with 24# limbs has helped me to get a better compound release.

all the best to you joe


----------

